# Book Raffle - Rough Ride by Pal Kimmage



## Panter (11 Oct 2009)

Kindly passed to me by Rigid Raider and up for grabs when I draw in a few days.

It's a stonking read and highly recommended


----------



## JiMBR (11 Oct 2009)

Me please


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Oct 2009)

Yes please


----------



## Landslide (11 Oct 2009)

In the hat please!


----------



## theloafer (13 Oct 2009)

..me to please


----------



## Archie (23 Oct 2009)

Well, it's been on offer a while, but: yes please.


----------



## Panter (24 Oct 2009)

Congratulations, Comedy Pilot wins the draw, and thanks Archie for the reminder 

pm me your details and I'll get it in the post


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Oct 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Nov 2009)

Well, a very interesting and eye-opening read.

But it is on the road again for Rough Ride by Paul Kimmage.

Anyone want it, names in the hat, drawn on Monday 23/11/09


----------



## JiMBR (20 Nov 2009)

Me please


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Nov 2009)

And me!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Nov 2009)

Ping: only 2 in the hat, does no-one else want to read this?


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Nov 2009)

Well, with only two names in the hat, it won't take much drawing.


Drum roll........derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


And the winner is....TheDoctor.

Usual protocol; PM the address, and I'll post it this week.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Nov 2009)

Ooh, cheers very much!!


----------



## JiMBR (28 Nov 2009)

How can I possibly win against someone called 'TheDoctor'!?

Surely the use of a sonic screwdriver and a tardis is cheating.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> How can I possibly win against someone called 'TheDoctor'!?
> 
> Surely the use of a sonic screwdriver and a tardis is cheating.



It was a close call, you were second out of the hat


----------



## ACS (28 Nov 2009)

& me please


----------

